# Multiple Selection Poll:  What type of Marriott Vacation Club product(s) do you own?



## SueDonJ (Aug 29, 2012)

Marriott offers different products/systems and we TUGgers represent all forms of ownership.  Please vote and be counted, and if you think that your response needs to be explained, feel free to post to the thread.

However, this is not intended to be a catch-all discussion of the various merits (or lack thereof!) of Marriott's products.  Please limit those talking points to the discussion boards.

*The poll should allow for multiple selections.  This is primarily so that enrolled Week(s) owners can also check the last option if applicable.*


----------



## travelmom11 (Aug 29, 2012)

Not sure what the difference is in the two statements about weeks which are not eligible for DC enrollment???


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 29, 2012)

travelmom11 said:


> Not sure what the difference is in the two statements about weeks which are not eligible for DC enrollment???



"Week(s) which are not eligible for DC-enrollment, but would be otherwise," means that if your ineligible Week(s) could be enrolled, you would enroll them.  "Week(s) which are not eligible for DC-enrollment, but would not be anyway," means that even if your ineligible Week(s) could be enrolled, you still wouldn't enroll them.

Sorry for the confusion but there's a limit to the number of characters that can be used in each poll response, and none of the easily-understood options that I tried for those two would work.  

{eta} I tried a quick edit, putting the word "enrolled" in both.  Does that make more sense?


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 29, 2012)

I am not sure the last question really fits the poll. It has to do with usage vs ownership type. I selected the first option, but the last also applies as we have already converted 2014 to points. I can only vote for one. Should I have voted for that one instead of option 1?


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 29, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> I am not sure the last question really fits the poll. It has to do with usage vs ownership type. I selected the first option, but the last also applies as we have already converted 2014 to points. I can only vote for one. Should I have voted for that one instead of option 1?



I was able to select both?   

Although it doesn't strictly fit in with the poll question, the likelihood of enrolled Week(s) being converted to DC Points usually comes up in every discussion where we discuss why and how many Weeks are enrolled.  When I realized the poll could be set to allow multiple responses, I figured adding that last item could be helpful to contrast the number of Weeks enrolled with the number possibly converted to DC Points.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 29, 2012)

SueDonJ said:


> I was able to select both?
> 
> Although it doesn't strictly fit in with the poll question, the likelihood of enrolled Week(s) being converted to DC Points usually comes up in every discussion where we discuss why and how many Weeks are enrolled.  When I realized the poll could be set to allow multiple responses, I figured adding that last item could be helpful to contrast the number of Weeks enrolled with the number possibly converted to DC Points.



That was my fault, I didn't realize that it allowed multiple responses. Now that I voted, it won't let me vote again.


----------



## jimf41 (Aug 29, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> That was my fault, I didn't realize that it allowed multiple responses. Now that I voted, it won't let me vote again.



Same problem here.


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm sorry for the multiple-response confusion but certainly understand how it's happening; I'd probably respond first and read second, too.  But I've re-named the poll and bolded the note in my first post to hopefully reduce the confusion.  Dioxide and Jim, I'll find out if it's possible for you to re-take the poll.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 29, 2012)

Sue, thank you for developing this poll and for all you contributed to clarifying the ability to choose more than one option.  It will be interesting to see what percentage of those who have enrolled their week(s) have or plan to actually use points.  I assume those who enrolled but won't use points see the primary benefit as no fees for trades, lock-offs, etc.


----------



## BocaBoy (Aug 30, 2012)

I may have misunderstood the last poll question.  We converted one week to points for use next year, but we do not plan to convert most of the time.  I did not put a check mark on the last response because I took it to mean that we would usually convert to points.  Now I think maybe I should have answered differently because we will do it sometimes.


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 30, 2012)

I've gotten a few messages about that last option, too.  IMO, when we're talking about enrollment it's more telling how many owners of enrolled Weeks plan on never converting a Week to DC Points, than those who have or might elect to do it.  Of course none of us can tell each other how to vote, but if it helps you to know how others are voting, I checked the final option despite only converting one Week to DC Points over the last few years and not having any concrete plans to do it again.

Maybe I should worded that last option differently, to reflect a "no" vote instead of a "yes"?  I dunno.  Honestly, I'm just glad that I didn't break TUG with my first poll attempt.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 30, 2012)

I do think the last option is good data. Though I think that it would almost be better on its own as a yearly poll. Like how many 2013 weeks did you convert or expect to convert to points; 0, 1, 2, etc. Of course we don't want to be poll crazy though.

BTW, will that old poll ever be unstickied now that it is locked?


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 30, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> I do think the last option is good data. Though I think that it would almost be better on its own as a yearly poll. Like how many 2013 weeks did you convert or expect to convert to points; 0, 1, 2, etc. Of course we don't want to be poll crazy though.
> 
> BTW, will that old poll ever be unstickied now that it is locked?



Hey.  I think that annual poll idea is a good one, actually.  Maybe even expanded to include all types of usage ... it could be a non-sticky and left to die a natural thread death with all the rest of the non-stickies, like the annual MF threads.  Hmmmm ...

Yes, the other one will be unstuck and a link to it will be placed in the DC-related sticky eventually.


----------



## rpw (Aug 31, 2012)

*I find it very interesting*

That as of Friday, August 31 at 12EST that of the 59 people that appear to have voted 1/3rd said they wouldn't join the vacation club, and of the 39 people that did join, it appears that 30 of them did it to save on exchange fees (since only 9 people said they plan on actually exchanging their week)

Says a lot about the value of the DC club according to TUG members.


----------



## jont (Aug 31, 2012)

SueDonJ said:


> I'm sorry for the multiple-response confusion but certainly understand how it's happening; I'd probably respond first and read second, too.  But I've re-named the poll and bolded the note in my first post to hopefully reduce the confusion.  Dioxide and Jim, I'll find out if it's possible for you to re-take the poll.



Susan
I missed that last question also and would like to retake the poll if possible. Thanks, and keep up the good work.


----------



## Belly (Oct 17, 2012)

I missed the last question. We usually submit every other year for points and then use the ticket option to visit family and then use the hotel part of the option to go on vacation where we cannot use our timeshare.


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 17, 2012)

Belly said:


> I missed the last question. We usually submit every other year for points and then use the ticket option to visit family and then use the hotel part of the option to go on vacation where we cannot use our timeshare.



The last question refers to converting your enrolled Week(s) to Destination Club Points.  I'm guessing that with your mention of tickets and hotels, you mean that you convert your Week(s) to Marriott Rewards Points for Travel Packages?  (If I'm confused and you do mean DC Points, I can edit the poll numbers to reflect a "yes" vote for you on the last option.)


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 11, 2014)

_Moderator Note:  Thread un-stuck due to lack of interest but will remain open._


----------

